# [SEMI-RISOLTO]Disastro con i permessi, login non funzionante

## KinG-InFeT

ok qui è l'ultima speranza spero avrete la risposta al mio problema....

allora per sbaglio(sono idiota lo sò) ho runnato questo comando

```
chmod -R 777 /*
```

..ehmm dopo aver spent il PC..nel riaccendere fila tutto liscio tranne il login che mi da password errata...non capisco il xkè...

come potrei ripristinare i permessi nella root? ...non sò come fare help me non vorrei reinstallare tutto il sistema  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ahia... mi sa che hai combinato un bel casino!!!

Per quanto riguarda i permessi non saprei come fare, se non risettarli tutti a mano! O_O

Per la password, reimpostala semplicemente! Non si può?

In ogni caso ricordati che puoi avviare con un qualsiasi livecd, fare chroot e cambiare la password.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

si infatti ho fatto così avviato SystemRescueCD (mi ha salvato xd) eadesso riavvio e vediamo cosa succede...altrimenti......direi che sono fritto non sapendo a memoria tutti i permessi  :Sad:  se qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare sono tutte orecchie (porco cane)

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok proprio non riesco a trovare uscita....

dopo il chroot ho resettato 3 volte la pass con 

```
passwd root
```

o anche con solo 

```
passwd
```

ma proprio non mi fa accedere al login ....qualcuno sa darmi una mano? possibile che devo per forza formattare tutto?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok per il login ho risolto così

```
 ­chmod og-rxw /etc/shadow

 ­chmod og-rxw /etc/passwd
```

Grazie a meh. ^_^

----------

